# Why would A tortoise be on their back



## HollyAbigail (Mar 11, 2014)

Just wondering, as I found mine on it's back when I woke up( he could have possibly fallen of the log ) but is normal for them fall on to their back themselves or maybe my other tortoise may have knocked him over ? Any ideas so I can prevent it? And if anyone knows the damage it could do to him that may help


----------



## Tom (Mar 11, 2014)

*RE: Why would I tortoise be in their back*

Both are possibilities. How many tortoises, what size and species, and what size enclosure?


----------



## HollyAbigail (Mar 11, 2014)

*Why would I tortoise be in their back*

2 three year old red foots in a four feet Viv the tortoises are tiny


----------



## abclements (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: Why would I tortoise be in their back*

How big are the tortoises? And when you say a 4 ft viv, is it something like 4'X2'? At three years old, redfoots shouldn't be tiny. They should be pushing 5-7ish inches, give or take a few depending on conditions.


I ask these questions because it could be a possibility of domination by one tort, especially if the enclosure is too small for them


----------



## wellington (Mar 11, 2014)

A 4x4 or 4x2 viv is too small for any two tortoises, pretty much even hatchlings. You need to get them a much bigger enclosure, better if you can get them outside.


----------



## HollyAbigail (Mar 11, 2014)

They are really small, I haven't had them long so I don't know why and weather is to bad here for outside


----------



## Tom (Mar 11, 2014)

To answer your question, yes, it is fairly normal for them to end up on their backs. There is no way to know what happened in this case.


----------

